# Cheeky Peak Brewery Albury / Wodonga



## tones0606 (21/5/15)

Tried a few new beers at the brewery's bar today and found a new favourite - Hip Hop Pale Ale!!!
Now i can't decide which beer i like best, the Irish Ale is a very close second.
The misses loved the range of Ciders
Good job guys!


----------



## CheekyPeakBrewery (21/5/15)

Cheers Tones

Glad you enjoyed it


----------



## DU99 (21/5/15)

what's the delivery time on a slab to melbourne


----------



## CheekyPeakBrewery (21/5/15)

Not sure DU99.
Should only take a day or 2, good time of year for beer transport.
Make sure you let me know how long it takes if you do order 
Cheers


----------



## clickeral (18/1/17)

Hey would you class 4 business days for delivery via fastway acceptable for an address that is less then 3hrs drive from you guys?

If I had know it would be that delayed I would have gotten my order shipped to my work address


----------



## mosto (18/1/17)

In my experience, if it was fastway couriers, you're lucky you got it at all....


----------



## TwoCrows (18/1/17)

Give swift and Shift Couriers a call.


----------



## bradsbrew (18/1/17)

clickeral said:


> Hey would you class 4 business days for delivery via fastway acceptable for an address that is less then 3hrs drive from you guys?
> 
> If I had know it would be that delayed I would have gotten my order shipped to my work address


I had some brew gear delivered to Qld and I kind of understand why it took so long. They must of been constantly stopping to pick it up off the road each time it bounced off the truck. The box for the 130L mash tun was barely recognisable as a box. Each pot had dents.


----------



## Nullnvoid (18/1/17)

Star track are no better. Not from cheeky peak but it took 7 business days to get something from 30 minutes down the road. 

Like I said not cheeky peak and also how long the courier takes is out of their hands. But good for them to know in case they feel like changing companies.


----------



## tj2204 (19/1/17)

bradsbrew said:


> I had some brew gear delivered to Qld and I kind of understand why it took so long. They must of been constantly stopping to pick it up off the road each time it bounced off the truck. The box for the 130L mash tun was barely recognisable as a box. Each pot had dents.


How long ago was this? 

I've been eyeing off their 100L electric pots but don't really want to drop $500 on something if it's going to arrive banged up.


----------



## n87 (19/1/17)

Most times i get stuff shipped to Syd via fastway it gets here next day to work, or 2 days to home... guess you guys live too close?


----------



## bradsbrew (19/1/17)

tj2204 said:


> How long ago was this?
> 
> I've been eyeing off their 100L electric pots but don't really want to drop $500 on something if it's going to arrive banged up.


Around March last year. I would suggest you ask them not to assemble prior to sending. If they have freight insurance I would ask for that as well. There gear is great. If your looking at the 100L HLT, they install the elements above each other as standard fit. If I knew that when ordering I would have asked for them to be installed at the same lower height for when I want a single biab batch, but that was my fault .


----------



## tj2204 (19/1/17)

bradsbrew said:


> Around March last year. I would suggest you ask them not to assemble prior to sending. If they have freight insurance I would ask for that as well. There gear is great. If your looking at the 100L HLT, they install the elements above each other as standard fit. If I knew that when ordering I would have asked for them to be installed at the same lower height for when I want a single biab batch, but that was my fault .


Cheers bradsbrew, exactly the sort of thing I wanted to hear, appreciate the feedback.


----------

